# Parallel Machine Files



## Blogwitch (Sep 10, 2010)

I asked a question on another site and got a very good link for where to purchase files for die filing machines.

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Parallel-Machine-Files/2215.html?id=TzmenX8s

I only needed the small ones, as the others I could make from normal files. I bought 14 in all and calculating it all out, they will come to less than 5 squid each. This took into account delivery, plus expected duty and PO charges.

For people in the US, this figure will be greatly reduced.

I am giving this link because I searched all over the place to get some of these files, the main problem was getting a US supplier to accept my UK debit (not credit) card. With this one, no problems at all.

Hope this helps.

Bogs


----------



## Quickj (Sep 10, 2010)

This is a set I picked up at a garage sale for $1.00







Then I got the set of castings for the bench filer from MLA.

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html

I still haven't started it yet.

Earlier this year I was at another Garage sale and found a small bench filer with several files for $20.00. I did not buy it because I was on my Motorcycle, and the machine was too large for the saddle bags.


----------



## shred (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I asked a question on another site and got a very good link for where to purchase files for die filing machines.
> 
> http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Parallel-Machine-Files/2215.html?id=TzmenX8s
> 
> ...


Good find Bogs. Thanks. At $4 each, it's hardly worth the effort to bodge up some regular files.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 11, 2010)

Quickj,

Stew (of 3.5" boiler fame) gave me a 'benchtop' die filer a while back, and it really has helped me.

Now I am getting back in the shop and hoping to do something a little more intricate than I normally do, it will help me even more.


Shred,

Too true, why waste precious time bodging them up if you can buy them so cheaply (in the US).


Bogs


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 11, 2010)

Bogs, et al,
I have a die filer, two actually, the old banger I'm presently using and then a complete "Milwaukee" which after a good cleaning and painting will be what I use. The die filer has become one of my most frequently used tools (second to a hand file.)  Also I note on the Victor Tool listing that the goods are NOS which is not a surprise since so far as I know no one is currently producing new parallel files in the US. Die filers became essentially obsolete in US industry some years ago and the orphaned machines are now making their way into home workshops. I had never heard the die filer mentioned in live steam conversations in the US until maybe ten years ago and now those of us who own them scurry about searching for files. Several years ago a web search turned up Federal File Co. in Memphis TN http://www.fedfile.com/ which at that time still listed die files amongst their products but all web site sub-categories seem to have gone dead. Methinks anyone who can make use of the limited sizes they have should pick up a few from Victor as they are cheaper than the worn out files which usually appear on eBay. The Nicholson set for $1 has to be the file buy of the century.


----------



## shred (Sep 11, 2010)

While poking about the net trying to figure out just what some of the Victor shapes were, I ran across an article that said basically nobody in the world still makes die-filer files. IIRC there was possibly one Swiss and one Indian mfg (as of 2005 or so), but no confirmation. The files are tedious but not all that difficult to make from other parallel-sided files, so the die-filers will never become totally useless, but it's a lot of effort to go through for what should be simple for a file company to produce occasionally.


----------



## FIXIT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi a question for you engineer chaps.


Whats a die filer?

never heard of one before, except my left arm!!!

a few pics would explain

Thanks Steve


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 11, 2010)

It is usually a bench or table mounted machine, similar in appearance to scroll saw although much heavier, with a table or platen and an overarm. The files are clamped into a vertically reciprocating chuck under the table. The work is rested on the platen or table and brought against the reciprocating file. They are capable of extremely precise metal removal.

Here's a fairly comprehensive list of US die filer makers but there may be others and of these the Oliver and Theil were considered the best but Milwaukee, Butterfly, and Keller seem to be the most popular as they are the most numerous and easiest to find on the US market:
Aaron            Adrian (Oliver)
All-American       Bambrick
Bentley           Boice-Crane
Butterfly (Harvey Mfg) Do-All
Engis             Grob
Harvey Mfg (Butterfly) Marbough
High Speed Hammer  Hirschman
Hudson Automatic   Hypres
Illinois Tool         Ideal
Keller             Manley
Milwaukee         Nord
Oliver (Adrian Mfg)    Pratt & Whitney
Postel            Rice
Setco             Stow
Symmetrical        Tannewita
Theil/Gerruder       Toolkraft

The photo below is of a Marbough and is not my machine.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 11, 2010)

This is mine and how it came into my possession

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=864.0


Bogs


----------



## tel (Sep 11, 2010)

And for those who can get it - the current Australian Model Engineering has a nice build article for a filer.


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 11, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> This is mine and how it came into my possession


While it's not _identical_ it is very similar in almost every respect to US MIlwaukee filers. And I agree, mine is likely to serve a several owners after me . . . if anyone survives who knows what to do with it.


----------



## FIXIT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks all for explaining and to Bogs for the pics,
I'm not a machinist but have been involved in engineering (hydraulics)
most of my working time, and I'm familiar with broaches (BIG ones)
cold metal forming , large machining centers, friction welders (there good to watch).
Ive seen sharpers but never seen one work , but I've never even heard of a die filer until now and i can see how usefull they are, and cheaper than a water jet !

It's nice to still be learning, keeps one active


Thanks Chaps
Steve


----------



## shred (Sep 12, 2010)

Some pictures and info on my much simpler "bench filer" (plus a free bonus rant) over here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3767.0


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice bit of info in that post Shred, some good links that have gone straight into my favourites as well.

All I can say now, because of the rarity of these items, is to dig deep and get them while you have the chance.

I have bought enough to last me the rest of my natural, if you have a die/bench filer as well and wondering where to get files from, then this seems to be about the last place with old stock.

Making your own does have a nice ring to it, but at the prices these are going for, and because this has also been shown on a UK site, I don't think they will be in stock much longer.

Don't :wall: :redface2: later when they are all gone, this might be your last chance to get the real things.


Bogs


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 16, 2010)

The files I ordered turned up today, a week after the order was placed.

Exactly what I ordered, and no duty to pay, so a very happy bunny at 3 squid 50p each.






I've got mine, you lot will have to fight over what is left as these are now as rare as rocking horse s**t. Rof}


Bogs


----------



## shred (Sep 18, 2010)

Dangit Bogs, mine won't be here until Monday.. and it's only half the distance.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 19, 2010)

Good on you Shred, get 'em while you can.

I think I will get a few of the long ones as well, then cut them down to fit my own holders.


John


----------

